# Fiddler



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If you're not close enough to see the fiddle on her back, the long front legs are am indication to steer clear....

You can only see a couple in the photo but just above were hundreds of newborn babies.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Thats a brown recluse, first one I've seen


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Dang John, where are you working? Or do you do exterminating now too?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

One of the two things on this earth that will have RSP jumping and screaming like a school girl. The other is those damn flying cockroaches we have down here in the south.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I want to see the pic where you squashed her and the babies. :yes:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

World of hurt, world of hurt.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> World of hurt, world of hurt.


Thats for shure lol, The venom from those eat a hole into flesh.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh that's just a harmless daddy longlegs, go ahead and pick it up....:laughing:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Oh that's just a harmless daddy longlegs, go ahead and pick it up....:laughing:


Thats what creeps me out about brown recluse spiders. They do look a lot like a daddy longlegs.... Dang, we really need a shudder emoticon.....:laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> One of the two things on this earth that will have RSP jumping and screaming like a school girl. The other is those damn flying cockroaches we have down here in the south.


those damn roaches man, I scream like a girl if one gets on me. The bad thing is resetting a toilet that's been leaking for a while and 50 come out as soon as the toilet moves. Gives me the willies just thinking about it.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

We spent 5 weeks under a college cafeteria here rerouting all drains and this crawl space was literally my first to see spider infestation. I had to go ahead of my help to clear the webs. the ground and literally every thing was crawling with spiders. I had it professionally fumigated and then went went in with a branding torch and 5 gallon tank to clear remaining spiders in the paths of our work. My brother an industrial pest control specialist said none of them were brown recluse. Was glad to get out of there.


----------



## PlumberShep (Sep 22, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> If you're not close enough to see the fiddle on her back, the long front legs are am indication to steer clear....
> 
> You can only see a couple in the photo but just above were hundreds of newborn babies.


 That spider is often mistaken for a recluse but it is actually a marbled celler spider.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> If you're not close enough to see the fiddle on her back, the long front legs are am indication to steer clear....
> 
> You can only see a couple in the photo but just above were hundreds of newborn babies.


Baby spiders are called Spiderlings.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlumberShep said:


> That spider is often mistaken for a recluse but it is actually a marbled celler spider.


http://dermatology.cdlib.org/DOJvol5num2/special/recluse.html


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> those damn roaches man, I scream like a girl if one gets on me. The bad thing is resetting a toilet that's been leaking for a while and 50 come out as soon as the toilet moves. Gives me the willies just thinking about it.



Back when I was workin for a company, we were updating fixtures at a lot of buildings at the University of Kansas. I pulled a toilet, only to have about 40 roaches try to crawl right up my leg. BLAH! 

Since we were trashing all the old fixtures, I took my hammer and tapped on the side of every toilet after that, and if there were any roaches under it, they scattered. 

Nothing worse than having a bunch of roaches crawling up your leg, and you got an old beast of a toilet in your hands so you can't swat them off.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Dun' Right said:


> Back when I was workin for a company, we were updating fixtures at a lot of buildings at the University of Kansas. I pulled a toilet, only to have about 40 roaches try to crawl right up my leg. BLAH!
> 
> Since we were trashing all the old fixtures, I took my hammer and tapped on the side of every toilet after that, and if there were any roaches under it, they scattered.
> 
> Nothing worse than having a bunch of roaches crawling up your leg, and you got an old beast of a toilet in your hands so you can't swat them off.


 




First time that happened to me is when I pulled up an old W/C, and about (100) roaches were running everywhere. I was dancing the Irish jig trying to stomp them as well as to prevent them from running up my shoes and up my pants leg. I don't mind spiders, snakes or rats, but I detest roaches. And those things run like 10 feet per second! They are difficult to catch without a can of Raid. That is one fast bug.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> First time that happened to me is when I pulled up an old W/C, and about (100) roaches were running everywhere. I was dancing the Irish jig trying to stomp them as well as to prevent them from running up my shoes and up my pants leg. I don't mind spiders, snakes or rats, but I detest roaches. And those things run like 10 feet per second! They are difficult to catch without a can of Raid. That is one fast bug.



Yeah, they are pretty nasty little buggers. I don't freak out about them being on me, I am more paranoid about one getting into my tool bag or somewhere else, where they can hitch a ride home with me.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Do y'all have the big flying ones up north?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> Do y'all have the big flying ones up north?


Never seen that...
Seen a few crawling ones but I try to avoid the areas where those are prevalent....


----------

